# How to upgrade intelligent cruise control for X-trail



## cauquan1001 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi,
In my country, X-trail has only cruise control option. But I want to use intelligent cruise control (adaptive cruise control). Pls help me to know what can I buy for upgrade it.
Thanks


----------



## Mercer53 (Aug 20, 2021)

cauquan1001 said:


> Hi,
> In my country, X-trail has only cruise control option. But I want to use intelligent cruise control (adaptive cruise control). Pls help me to know what can I buy for upgrade it.
> Thanks


I too would really like adaptive cruise control the car has 360 camera and autonomous braking so surely someone could write a software hack to enable this.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It isn't software, you'd need to change at least 3 different wiring harnesses plus different ADAS and ABS controllers. Basically not-possible, a new car would be cheaper.


----------

